# need diagnosis help



## mstewart (Mar 1, 2004)

1989 Maxima with 305,000 miles. Had a new long block (1993) installed at 200,000. Car had been running fine. Suddenly, upon acceleration, it stumbles and almost dies - have to "feather" the clutch to regain power. It will reach cruising speed but it will stumbles at high end also. The car starts and idles fine. I sytematically replaced (and checked after each replacement) fuel filter, distributor cap; rotor, ignition wires, plugs and distrubutor. Same problem. The reason I replaced distributor was there was a "bearing" noise on the right side coming from distributor area. As it turns out, the new long block I received from Nissan was a 1993 and they didn't tell me. Apparently the groove pattern in the timing belt is different from the 1989 and this caused the "bad bearing" like noise. Proper belt eliminated that problem. Can't figure out the stumbling problem - it is similar to crossed ignition wires. Any ideas on how to isolate and locate problem - Thanks


----------

